# The Death of the Cucumber Vines



## Mary1 (Jul 20, 2009)

I have gophers that are eating my vegetables as well as rabbits and squirrels.
And the cats in the neighborhood are visiting too.
Any ideas for ways to keep them away without keeping the helpful bugs away?


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Mary,

Thanks for visiting Veggie Gardener. 

It sounds like you have a bunch of critter invasions in your garden. There really isn't an easy answer to your question, I wish there was. I could recommend a physical barrier, such as a fence that is inserted in the ground about 12 inches deep around your garden. This would help with the rabbits and gophers.

It would not do much good for the squirrels or cats though since they would just climb over it. Plus a fence could get expensive if you have a large garden. I have read that planting a border of marigolds around your garden can help deter some animals because they do not like the smell. I have also heard of spreading coffee grounds out helps. I have not tried either method personally. You could also try some of the commercial repellents that you can buy at Lowe's or Home Depot. 

Try a mixture of garlic powder, cayenne pepper powder, a squirt of dish detergent, and water in a sprayer and spray it around the perimeter of your garden. The critters get a taste (or whiff) of that stuff and run the other way. You would have to reapply it after each rain. I haven't tried this method either, but have heard some say it works pretty good.

I have the best deterrents ever - two barking dogs that chase anything that moves  Good luck and let me know how things turn out.

Tee


----------

